
A message to the aliens (introduction) - jsnell
http://blog.plover.com/aliens/dd/intro.html
======
mjd
I've got the next five of these written now, ready to go out. So there's hope
that I might complete the entire series of 25.

~~~
mjd
Article 0/23 is now posted at
[http://blog.plover.com/aliens/dd/p00.html](http://blog.plover.com/aliens/dd/p00.html)

------
horatiocain
Will any aliens, meeting the human species as a whole after viewing this, feel
totally catfished?

------
kken
-Introduction of decimal numbering system -Primes from 2 though 89 -The biggest mersenne prime known back then

------
joecarpenter
Typography is horrible in this one

------
a3n
That's fabulous.

